# Photo manipulation in Photoshop



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

I have photoshop 7 and would like to manipulate some of the photos I have taken of the plants in my tank.

What I want to do is focus the viewers attention on a single plant, by making the rest of the photo black and white, while still keeping the natural color of the focus plant.

Can any one tell me how to do this. 

Thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

it's hard to explain but here it goes, copy another layer of the photo so you have two layers of the same thing the original photo and the copied, then trace out the plant you want colored and delete that portion out of the second layer, then change the second layer to black and white with some command that I forgot and that will be it.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Copy your picture into another layer......you will then have two layers. A background layer and copy of that. Remove the color in the copy layer by hitting shift+ctrl+u. Then select the marquee tool and suround the area you want to be color. Hit delete. It will delete the highlighted area allowing the color layer to show through.
jB


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ahhhh yes... that's was what I was getting at, well said.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Okay, here's the one layer method...

Choose the marquee selection shape of your choice (rectangular or circular), set the feather amount (if desired) and select the area you want to highlight.

Now, press [ctrl]+_ to invert the selection.

Finally hit [shift]+[ctrl]+ (this is the same as doing Image, Adjustments, Desaturate) to desaturate the selected area._


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You can see some info on this here.

--Mike


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

You can also post those pix here. One of us should help you with it.


----------

